# Need some help - 2010 Camaro SS (Boston Package) and Audio Control LC6i



## tonyd219 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey guys - I'm trying to hook up my 300.4 and 500.1 JL amps in my 2010 Camaro - it currently has the Boston "Premium" system and I would like to replace the interior speakers and add a couple amps... 

I have a AC LC6i, I have some Audio knowledge but due to the factory "system" I have no idea on how to hook this thing up - my rear speakers (6x9s) are "bi-amped" from the factory and the fronts have midbass in the doors and tweeters up top so I'm not sure about how the factory speaker wires should go into the LC6i

I guess my questions are:

Do I use the pre-amp signal or do I tap into the wiring after the amp?

Since the rear speakers have 2 sets of wires running to each speaker can I just tie the two +'s together and the two -'s together creating a Left and Right Rear signal instead of a Left Low/Left High and Right Low/Right High?

Does anyone know how the signal is split to the front tweeters? are they on the same signal as the midbass?

Here's what I could find as far as a wiring diagram:









Any help would really be appreciated


----------



## tonyd219 (Apr 11, 2010)

nobody?


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

I know you will have to use the speaker level wires into the ac unit, it's a line-out-converter. As far as the wiring goes, I'm not sure which ones to use.


----------



## tonyd219 (Apr 11, 2010)

So does this mean the factory amp has to stay installed? I was hoping to eliminate the facory amp all together...


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Yes, if you are planning in using the lc6

You may be able access a low level signal between your factory hu and your amp and then splice into rca's


----------

